# 75 gal tang pics



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello all just wanted to share a pic of a new project of mine. The pics were taken not long after adding the new sand so it is a little foggy. But it still looks very nice unfortunately due to moving i sold the tank to a friend and this is how i set it up for him.

75 gallon livestock

8 Juli ornatus
8 Black calvus
6 multi's (shellies)
and recently added 
5 neo brichardi fry


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice setup. I like the look of the fine sand and the matching aqua-scape and background you used. I would only caution the pH be monitored. 

Wood/driftwood will lower the pH. Most tangs strive with hard water recommended around 8 to 8.6.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you for the advice that is one thing i mentioned to him. He wanted white sand and what i had in there before was the eco-complete cichlid sand that maintained a high ph level but it was the black and white mixed stuff so there was nothing natural about it lol 

That sand is so extremely fine tho it is like powder in a way i am glad that it is not something i have to clean every other week lol cause it tends to start looking brown on the surface after a week. probably from the nls leftovers or something


----------

